# Dsg farts



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok so I have a stronic tt but I don't seem to get any dsg farts or pops. I was reading a post in the mk3 forum where they were discussing the pops and farts, basically saying best way to get them is using the paddles and changing gear around the 5k rev range when accelerating hard.

Must admit I never use the paddles and will give it a go next time I'm out. My cars mapped so I wondered if that's why I don't get any pop as I assume the pop noise is basically unburnt fuel?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Isn't unburnt fuel all the fart is anyway? Gezzer was on tele a while ago saying they add a drop of fuel on the gear change specifically to make it pop like that. I just make my own broom broom noises, it's half the fun


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: think I will do the same Ash!

I guess it's unburnt fuel, just annoying I don't really get them


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Well while you're reciting your broom brooms bhoy, you can think about where you're going to go with all that extra unburnt fuel you're not tiddling out of the exhaust :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: a very sensible plan!


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

I get it in the MK2 TTS...more pronounced with the BCS exhaust I have, but it was still present on the OEM setup. Stick it in S and give it some beans? If not then maybe it was a "feature" reserved for the TTS? :?:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks mate, mine is a tts as well, milltech back box and stage 1. I'm wondering if the map can prevent it from happening as I guess mapping adjusts fueling ratios?

Regardless I will rag the ass of it in S until it does it 8)


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Apples and oranges here but my Cooper S popped and farted a lot less after a remap...


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Weird...I dont need to do anything special to get it to happen, usually a heavy right foot in S does the trick!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

That noise is embarrassing. I wouldn't go for the s-tronic/dsg purely for that reason. It sound s**T :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I must not be driving fast enough


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> I assume the pop noise is basically unburnt fuel?


In my Ur-Quattro owning years popping, banging & flaming was all quite normal, when hot, especially on the early Bosch K-Jetronic. On the later cars with Bosch KE a throttle closed / fuel flow cut system prevented the fun, so people used to disable it


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

UR Quattro lucky man Bob! :mrgreen:


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> That noise is embarrassing. I wouldn't go for the s-tronic/dsg purely for that reason. It sound s**T :lol:


Couldn't disagree more, it's a forced induction car so you might as well revel in it. I suppose if you go for too loud an exhaust it could sound a bit boy racer ish but it suits the character of the car if it doesn't get too OTT.

The TT isn't some delicate handling, high revving naturally aspirated thing and the DSG IMO suits the nature of the car.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Is the TT RS boy racer then? That's louder than the S.


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Is the TT RS boy racer then? That's louder than the S.


Nope I love the RS and would like to have one at some point, sounds bit different with the 5 pot engine though.

If you check back I think you will find its you who referred to the sound as s**t.

As per my response to you in another thread try to stop being so negative about other peoples cars just be happy with yours.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

SCW said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is the TT RS boy racer then? That's louder than the S.
> ...


Ha, the cheek of it! I'm entitled to my opinion with regards the original post.

I am perfectly happy with mine, you should see it, if i wasn't happy with it I wouldn't be waxing it and cleaning the exhaust lol

My posts hint that I would not want a car that makes a "fart" noise hence I am happy with my car.

I can't believe how much cheek of it lol


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Ignoring the troll for a minute...

@Bhoy any joy mate? I'm away with work at the mo but can grab some video when I'm back if it helps!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

-VK- said:


> Ignoring the troll for a minute...
> 
> @Bhoy any joy mate? I'm away with work at the mo but can grab some video when I'm back if it helps!


Hi mate, yeah was experimenting this morning, it does do it but not overly loud. Hard to explain the noise, tbh not overly impressed with the milltek back box. People say my car has a nice sound and can hear me coming but maybe it's more subdued when your in the actual car?

The exhaust system you have is a cracker that likely makes a lot of difference and I guess maybe the custom map effects fuel ratios so maybe not as much unburnt fuel escaping.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check this out Alan, @ 6:30ish onwards hes got a cobra system and it sounds pretty good imo with the farts


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That sounds class Danny, mine doesn't sound like that :lol: that guy actually joined here a while ago


----------



## Rouju (Mar 6, 2011)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks mate, mine is a tts as well, milltech back box and stage 1. I'm wondering if the map can prevent it from happening as I guess mapping adjusts fueling ratios?
> 
> Regardless I will rag the ass of it in S until it does it 8)


Mine doesn't fart as much in S mode, it didn't seem to do it as much after the map but it's back now 

Lift the boot floor into the folded position and you should hear it a little easier, or seats down?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Would be an idea mate but my dog is my back seat passenger :lol: guess I will just need to live with it or stump up for a new exhaust system


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Would be an idea mate but my dog is my back seat passenger :lol: guess I will just need to live with it or stump up for a new exhaust system


Just checking but is the exhaust system a from the cat back or just the back section? Only ask as deleting the middle muffler from mine made the upshift noise slightly more pronounced.

As long as the car drives well that's the main thing, as you say the custom map may have something to do with it. I have stage 1 but non custom so can't really compare.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Back box only mate, car drives great and pulls well.


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Back box only mate, car drives great and pulls well.


Ah, okay. I found a thread on this forum about having the middle muffler cut out and replaced by a straight through pipe, the after effect sounded a bit more aggressive but not too much so. I still have the standard back box so not sure how the Miltek compares on sound.

I gave it a go (£70 at the local exhaust place) and I love the results, it sounds more aggressive under acceleration but doesn't drone when at motorway speeds. It also definitely enhances the volume of the upshift noise. It can sound a bit gruff on a cold start but not to any degree that would upset the neighbours and that goes away quickly.

It's one of the best things I have done to my TTS, might be worth a try? I will try and dig out the thread.


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

Here you go mate, found it after a bit of searching

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1175169&p=8199249&hilit=Middle+section#p8199249


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

SCW said:


> Here you go mate, found it after a bit of searching
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1175169&p=8199249&hilit=Middle+section#p8199249


Thanks, will look into this


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Miltek isn't the best box to get your bangs and pops.

Decat helps, and if you're feeling flush a titanium exhaust. Your problem is your "muffler" is "muffling" your snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> Miltek isn't the best box to get your bangs and pops.
> 
> Decat helps, and if you're feeling flush a titanium exhaust. Your problem is your "muffler" is "muffling" your snap, crackle and pop.


Milltek catbacks are pants for a TTS, I was so disappointed with mine! However, get a sportscat on it. You'll be grinning, one of the best bits I've bought for my TTS was the downpipe


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barr_end said:


> Milltek catbacks are pants for a TTS, I was so disappointed with mine! However, get a sportscat on it. You'll be grinning, one of the best bits I've bought for my TTS was the downpipe


That's interesting. I fitted a Miltec Cat back on my Fiat Coupé 20VT and it really improved the sound of the car, but only when the car is HOT. I get pops and bangs but no farts, as it doesn't have a DSG.

My friends Golf GTI with DSG does have some subdubed noises on shifts but nothing to really shout about.


----------



## ShafzC (May 17, 2017)

I've got a backbox delete on my 2.0TFSI FWD S tronic '07 and it DSG farts and cracks really loudly on upshift, so it's probably just a muffler situation, it did DSG fart standard but nowhere near as loud as now, I find you have to use the paddles atleast midway into boost (4000rpm+) to get the really loud cracks and farts. It does it more remapped than not for me.


----------



## Boolee (Aug 15, 2016)

I've got a 3" catless downpipe on mine with a k04 turbo (stock catback). It's very quiet when cruising or out of boost. But when you floor it, its very loud. screams like a beast. To get the fart, you've got to shift up in boost at a relatively low rpm. sometimes mine farts so loud it sounds like the exhaust fell off. When I'm racing and shifting at high rpm, it doesn't fart.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a scorpion decat non res turbo back system and the farts are awesome !


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

ShafzC said:


> I've got a backbox delete on my 2.0TFSI FWD S tronic '07 and it DSG farts and cracks really loudly on upshift, so it's probably just a muffler situation, it did DSG fart standard but nowhere near as loud as now, I find you have to use the paddles atleast midway into boost (4000rpm+) to get the really loud cracks and farts. It does it more remapped than not for me.


Whats a back box delete? The muffler before the back box or something else?


----------



## ShafzC (May 17, 2017)

Dreago said:


> ShafzC said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a backbox delete on my 2.0TFSI FWD S tronic '07 and it DSG farts and cracks really loudly on upshift, so it's probably just a muffler situation, it did DSG fart standard but nowhere near as loud as now, I find you have to use the paddles atleast midway into boost (4000rpm+) to get the really loud cracks and farts. It does it more remapped than not for me.
> ...


I had the backbox cut out completely and a straight pipe welded in its place with tips, so under my car I still have the centre boxes but the huge horizontal box on the back is now gone and replaced with a 2.5" pipe to tips


----------

